# Có nên cho bé dùng sữa NAN A2?



## Ngọc Lê

Em bị thiếu sữa, cho bé dùng sữa Nan A2 có tốt không các mom? em nghe nói sữa A2 giống với sữa mẹ hơn các sữa chứa chất A1


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan

Đợt mình sinh cũng ít sữa thấy cho con uống bổ sung thêm Nan A2 , thì mình cảm thấy con mình  phát triển tốt mom ơi


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Đợt mình sinh cũng ít sữa thấy cho con uống bổ sung thêm Nan A2 , thì mình cảm thấy con mình  phát triển tốt mom ơi


Có bị táo gì ko mom


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Có bị táo gì ko mom


Ko ấy mom, sữa này có chứa Nucleotide tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa, cải thiện chức năng của ruột, gan luôn ấy mom, nên cọn uống ko có tidnh trạng nóng trong hay táo bón gì đâu


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Ko ấy mom, sữa này có chứa Nucleotide tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa, cải thiện chức năng của ruột, gan luôn ấy mom, nên cọn uống ko có tidnh trạng nóng trong hay táo bón gì đâu


Dạ cũng ổn đấy nhỉ, chắc e cũng đổi sang sữa này cho con uống


----------



## trần thanh kiều

Mình cũng đang cho con uống Nan A2 nè, loại này tốt đó mom, cung cấp các chất cần thiết như sắ, kẽm hỗ trợ sự phát triển của con


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi

Quan tâm, e cũng đang muốn tìm hiểu sữa này


----------



## trần phương thanh

Sau khi tìm hiểu thấy bảo sữa Nan A2 của Úc dùng rất tốt. Cũng mua về cho con uống, đến giờ con uống thấy con lên cân đểu, ko tóa bón gì là ưng lắm các mom ạ


----------



## Diễm Lệ

trần phương thanh nói:


> Sau khi tìm hiểu thấy bảo sữa Nan A2 của Úc dùng rất tốt. Cũng mua về cho con uống, đến giờ con uống thấy con lên cân đểu, ko tóa bón gì là ưng lắm các mom ạ


Đúng hơn cả ưng luôn ấy chứ mom, con ko ốm vặt mà hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt. Giờ chẳng phải lăn tăn tìm sữa cho con nữa


----------



## Phương Thùy

Mình cũng đang cho con uống Nan A2 nè trộm vía con hợp sữa, tăng cân ổn định


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng

Phương Thùy nói:


> Mình cũng đang cho con uống Nan A2 nè trộm vía con hợp sữa, tăng cân ổn định


Mom cho con uống sữa này lâu chưa


----------



## Phương Thùy

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa này lâu chưa


Bé được gần 1t là mình cho uống r ấy, bổ sung thêm sữa cho con chứ mình cũng ít sữa sợ con thiếu chất mom ơi


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng

E đợt mới sinh cũng sữa chưa về thấy cho con uống Nan A2 này con uống hợp, từ đó đến giờ bé 3t rồi cũng cho con uống dòng Nan luôn


----------



## Gia Nghi

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> E đợt mới sinh cũng sữa chưa về thấy cho con uống Nan A2 này con uống hợp, từ đó đến giờ bé 3t rồi cũng cho con uống dòng Nan luôn


Loại này thành phần là gì vậy mom


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng

Gia Nghi nói:


> Loại này thành phần là gì vậy mom


Mình tìm hiểu thấy có bifidus BL tốt cho hê tiêu hóa , giúp trẻ tăng cường hệ miễn dịch vì trẻ hấp thu dinh dưỡng tốt là cơ sở để hệ miễn dịch, sức đề kháng được nâng cao


----------



## Gia Nghi

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu thấy có bifidus BL tốt cho hê tiêu hóa , giúp trẻ tăng cường hệ miễn dịch vì trẻ hấp thu dinh dưỡng tốt là cơ sở để hệ miễn dịch, sức đề kháng được nâng cao


Tốt quá, cảm ơn mom nha, chắc e cũng cho con uống sữa này


----------



## Linh Đoàn

Nan A2 tốt đó mom, mình cũng cho con uống loại này lâu nay thấy con ít ốm vặt lại luôn


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Nan A2 tốt đó mom, mình cũng cho con uống loại này lâu nay thấy con ít ốm vặt lại luôn


Có tăng cân ko mom


----------



## Linh Đoàn

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Có tăng cân ko mom


Sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng con tăng cân đều


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen

Sữa này vẫn ổn cho con nhất luôn, mình đợt sinh ko coa sữa mà cho con uống sữa này con vẫn phát triển đều như mấy bé uống sữa mẹ


----------



## Hương Thị Lê

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Sữa này vẫn ổn cho con nhất luôn, mình đợt sinh ko coa sữa mà cho con uống sữa này con vẫn phát triển đều như mấy bé uống sữa mẹ


Hihi e cũng thế, thấy con hợp sữa, uống phát triển ổn định vui lắm luôn =))))


----------



## Trang Lê

E cơ địa cũng ít sữa, thấy tìm hiểu thì thấy ưng nhất vẫn là sữa Nan  A2 luôn đấy, sữa chứa đầy đủ các vitamin, khoáng chất, DHA  cho sự phát triển toàn diện của bé


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn

Trang Lê nói:


> E cơ địa cũng ít sữa, thấy tìm hiểu thì thấy ưng nhất vẫn là sữa Nan  A2 luôn đấy, sữa chứa đầy đủ các vitamin, khoáng chất, DHA  cho sự phát triển toàn diện của bé


Loại này dễ uống ko vậy mom


----------



## Trang Lê

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Loại này dễ uống ko vậy mom


Sữa này thơm mát, vị ngọt thanh dễ uống


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn

Trang Lê nói:


> Sữa này thơm mát, vị ngọt thanh dễ uống


Ổn đấy nhỉ, chắc e cũng chocon uống bổ sung thêm chứ


----------



## văn khánh trang

Sữa Nan A2 dinh dưỡng cao, con dễ hấp thụ ko mn


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến

Uống Nan có tăng chiều cao cho con ko mn nhỉ


----------



## Như Ngọc

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Uống Nan có tăng chiều cao cho con ko mn nhỉ


Sữa này e tìm hiểu thành phần có bổ sung canxi và vitamin D nên giúp chiều cao con phát triển mom ơi


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến

Như Ngọc nói:


> Sữa này e tìm hiểu thành phần có bổ sung canxi và vitamin D nên giúp chiều cao con phát triển mom ơi


tại con e thấy thấp hơn các bạn cùng độ tuổi, nên e lo qáu chừng à


----------



## Như Ngọc

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> tại con e thấy thấp hơn các bạn cùng độ tuổi, nên e lo qáu chừng à


Vậy thử cho con uống Nan A2 thử mom mơi, chứ e thấy con e phát triển chiều cao tốt nè


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo

Thử cho con uống sữa Nan A2 đi mom ơi, có Probiotics tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con ấy


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Thử cho con uống sữa Nan A2 đi mom ơi, có Probiotics tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con ấy


Trộm vía mom nhỉ, con e cũng cho uống Nan lâu nay thấy con ít ốm vặt linh tinh hơn


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Trộm vía mom nhỉ, con e cũng cho uống Nan lâu nay thấy con ít ốm vặt linh tinh hơn


Ừa mom, giờ thấy con ăn ngủ khỏe, ít ốm vặt là mẹ mừng cái bụng rồi


----------



## thao lê

Dùng sữa này từ lúc con mình từ mấy tháng đến giờ nên giờ mình khuyên các mẹ đổi sữa này cho con đi ạ, trộm vía con mình phát triển chiều cao cân nặng tốt, ít ốm vặt hoạt bát lắm


----------



## Hà Thông

Sữa Nan A2 dinh dưỡng của sữa này cao, còn có men tiêu hóa rất tốt cho bé nữa.


----------



## nga Lê Thị

Hà Thông nói:


> Sữa Nan A2 dinh dưỡng của sữa này cao, còn có men tiêu hóa rất tốt cho bé nữa.


Lọai này của nước nào vậy mom


----------



## Hà Thông

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Lọai này của nước nào vậy mom


Dòng này của Úc ấy


----------



## Kim Liên

Nan A2 tốt đó mom. Bổ sung lợi khuẩn hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


----------



## Hà Thy

Kim Liên nói:


> Nan A2 tốt đó mom. Bổ sung lợi khuẩn hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


Mua sữa này ở đâu hàng chuẩn vậy chị


----------



## Kim Liên

Hà Thy nói:


> Mua sữa này ở đâu hàng chuẩn vậy chị


Mình mua chỗ bibomart nè, mua đây hàng chất lượng mom ơi


----------



## Phương Anh Trần

Mình thấy Nan A2 tốt, đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết phát triển cho con


----------

